
Live probability of Trump Impeachment generated from the betting markets - henrytla
http://odds.watch/trump
======
imron
> Betting markets are amongst the most accurate indicators of political
> outcomes

 _Ahem_

[https://medium.com/@jdh/betfair-and-the-2016-presidential-
el...](https://medium.com/@jdh/betfair-and-the-2016-presidential-
election-6833849e4549)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/hillary-clinton-trump-odds-
pa...](http://www.businessinsider.com/hillary-clinton-trump-odds-paddy-power-
win-2016-10)

